# Living in Livigno



## ducaticanine (Jun 11, 2012)

My wife and I (I'm American and she's Slovak) and our 6month old child who are now living in Prague, CZ (for over 15 yrs) are considering a move to Livigno, Italy. We both absolutely LOVE the mountains and all of the outdoor activities one can do there (hiking, snowboarding, skiing, cycling, etc.), both in summer and winter. I work remotely so am able to work from anywhere and my wife will try and find some managerial work (maybe in the tourism sector which seems massive there) as she has over ten years of experience in management (for VW). Any expats in this forum live in Livigno (or some other ski/outdoor town in the Alps) and could give us some feedback on life there? Neither of us speak Italian but we could certainly learn. Thanks!


----------

